# Look 595 build pics?



## gibson00 (Aug 7, 2006)

Anyone have any new Look 595 build pics to post? Love to see some of the white team paint builds (I've already seen Thor's and the others from cyclingnews).


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

Here's a photo from one of the guys here. I should have gone outside to get a better picture, but this should give you an idea.

View attachment 64076


*[email protected]*


----------



## jm3 (Mar 22, 2003)

*Question*



chas said:


> Here's a photo from one of the guys here. I should have gone outside to get a better picture, but this should give you an idea.
> 
> View attachment 64076
> 
> ...


Chas,
Could you explain the ISP on the 595 a little bit? I know there are inserts inside the post which can be changed to adjust ride quality, but are the spacers themselves pliant, too? I'm a little confused about that. I've heard you can put erither solid spacers, or elastomer-type spacers there, but I've never had it clarified. Thanks.


----------



## haz a tcr (Sep 29, 2005)

wow. that bike is awesome!

I can't wait now to get my 07 585! Its going to be built with DA and custom Zipps


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

jm3 said:


> Chas,
> Could you explain the ISP on the 595 a little bit? I know there are inserts inside the post which can be changed to adjust ride quality, but are the spacers themselves pliant, too? I'm a little confused about that. I've heard you can put erither solid spacers, or elastomer-type spacers there, but I've never had it clarified. Thanks.


The seatpost is held into the seat-tube by elastomers that expand when the bolt is tightened. Once the seat-tube is cut, there is 40mm of height adjustment that is achieved by using the spacers you're referring to. Red spacers are fairly pliant, and black spacers are pretty much solid. Another option is to save the cut-off section of seat-tube and trim this down to use as a spacer. 

*[email protected]*


----------



## jm3 (Mar 22, 2003)

*Very cool*



chas said:


> The seatpost is held into the seat-tube by elastomers that expand when the bolt is tightened. Once the seat-tube is cut, there is 40mm of height adjustment that is achieved by using the spacers you're referring to. Red spacers are fairly pliant, and black spacers are pretty much solid. Another option is to save the cut-off section of seat-tube and trim this down to use as a spacer.
> 
> *[email protected]*



It's evident that this is the year of the ISP throughout the industry, but Look has clearly done it better than anyone else.


----------



## haz a tcr (Sep 29, 2005)

Found this on the lookcycle forum... its a pretty bad pic but gives you an idea of what it looks like with record.


----------

